# X lahmt [solved]

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

irgendwie ist mein X seit einiger Zeit viel langsamer als sonst.

Beim Start dauert es Minuten bis Amarok & Co geladen sind.

Aber am meisten merke ich es bei Firefox und Thunderbird:

Wenn ich eine neue Seite lade bzw. eine E-Mail öffne, dauert es ca. 5 sec.

Währenddessen ist das Programm komplett eingefrohen und "repainted" sich nicht, wenn man es z.b minimiert und wieder maximiert.

Ich hab keinen Plan, was ich getan habe, dass ich dies verdiene...    :Crying or Very sad: 

Kennt wer das Problem?

Tschö

Manuel

----------

## Vortex375

Was sagt denn top während ein Programm lädt oder hängt? Also welcher Prozess lastet da aus?

----------

## manuels

jep, seiten wie heise.de bringen bis zu 80% CPU-Last.

bei einem athlon 2400+

Normal ist das nich, oder?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *manuels wrote:*   

> jep, seiten wie heise.de bringen bis zu 80% CPU-Last.
> 
> bei einem athlon 2400+
> 
> Normal ist das nich, oder?

 

Hi Manuels!

Ich glaube Vortex375 wollte eher wissen ob Firefox in dieser Situation die meiste CPU-Zeit verschlingt oder es noch einen anderen Prozess im Hintergrund startet der Aufällig viel Ressourcen benötigt?

Ganz nebenbei, verwendeest du Prelink?

Es löst zwar nicht dein Problem mit dem Seitenaufbau. Aber vielleicht hilft es das starten von Firefox zu beschleunigen. Allerdings muss man Prelink up-to-date halten, da es sonst nach einem Update (der Bibiotheken / Programms) dazu führen kann das Programme langsamer starten.

----------

## manuels

Hi,

achso. Nee, sieht nich danach aus, als ob ein weiterer Prozess gestartet wird.

zu prelink: sieht nich schlecht aus, guck ich mir bei gelegenheit mal an. (aber bei mir lief es ja auch ohne mal schneller...)

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Wurden vielleicht zuletzt viele Updates installiert?

Vielleicht hilft in diesem Fall dann ein Neuübersetzen des Systems. Oder ein emerge -e x11.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Sun Nov 05, 2006 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Nachdem ich prelink bei mir eingerichtet hatte, hab ich nicht wirklich einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bemerkt. prelink ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich glaube nicht dass es die Lösung für dein Problem ist.

80% Cpu-Last beim Betrachten einer Internetseite sind in jedem Fall zu viel. Wird denn die Cpu-Zeit von X oder von firefox (oder was auch immer) verbraucht?

Poste mal bitte dein emerge --info und evtl. auch deine xorg.conf. Auf jeden Fall wäre mal interessant was für einen Grafiktreiber du verwendest und wann du ihn das letzte mal upgedatet hast.

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Wurden vielleicht zuletzt viele Updates installiert?

 

Nöö, hab nur den Bookmark Syncronizer.

 *Quote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft in diesem Fall dann ein Neuübersetzen des Systems. Oder ein emerge -e x11.

 

Hoffe, nich. will mir den (evtl.) dann auftretenden stress nich antun.

Mein X-Grafik-Treiber: nvidia v1.0.8774

Emerge --info und xorg.conf:

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

Last Sync: Mon, 23 Oct 2006 20:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-4 -mfpmath=sse -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-4 -mfpmath=sse -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aac acpi alsa apache2 asf berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cddb cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_de mad mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU vcd video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis win32codecs xml xorg xv zeroconf zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Xorg.conf:

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "glx"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option    "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## Finswimmer

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option    "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

EndSection
```

Schmeiß mal vga raus.

Noch besser: Lass dir mit X -configure eine komplett neue xorg.conf bauen.

----------

## manuels

nee, es hat weder funktioniert, wenn ich den "vga" bereich rausnehme, noch wenn ich die xorg.conf lösche.

es hilft auch nicht, wenn ich mich als root einlogge.

was aber funktioniert ist, wenn ich mich über mein notebook über ssh remote einlogge und auf meinem desktop (der mit dem lahmen X) den firefox starte und via DISPLAY-Variable mir das Fenster auf meinem Notebook anzeigen lasse.

Dann lahmt nix und alles läuft wunderbar! Bringt uns das weiter?

----------

## energyman76b

schau doch mal in deine Netzwerkeinstellungen.

ist localhost richtig eingestellt? Denn wenn localhost fehlt, wartet zb KDE beim Start minutenlang auf einen timeout.

Schmeiß ausserdem jegliche Unterstützung für IPV6 raus, wenn du es nicht benutzt - auch die kann richtig Zeit kosten.

----------

## manuels

```
127.0.0.1       localhost
```

 steht in der /etc/hosts drin.

was meinst du mit ipv6 raus schmeissen?

ipv6 als useflag deaktivieren und ein

```
emerge -u --new-use world
```

aufrufen?

----------

## tost

Jo natürlich sollte man alles was man nicht benötigt rauswerfen, soweit ist ja das System  :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> ```
> ...

 

ja und natürlich auch im kernel.

----------

## musv

Ist das System von Anfang an schon langsam, wenn du den Rechner startest, oder passiert das nur, wenn du schon einen Browser geöffnet hast?

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch mal solche Probleme. Die traten allerdings nur auf, wenn ich Opera geöffnet hatte. Der Schuldige war in dem Fall das Flash-Plugin im Opera. (Wie ich Flash hasse...)

Wie stark ist der Swap-Speicher belegt? Gibt es bei "top" irgendwelche Prozesse, die eine markante CPU-Leistung aufweisen? Ist das X nur im KDE so lahm, oder auch bei anderen Windowmanagern (probier mal twm, der wurde bei Dir zusammen mit X installiert)?

----------

## manuels

eigentlich kann es am IPv6 nicht liegen, da das System ja erst seit neustem lahmt.

musv:

Es ist ein Problem, dass X generell betrifft: Der Start von KDE ist auch schon so lahm.

auch am WM kann es nicht liegen: twm ist leider auch nich schneller.

Mein Swap ist vollkommen ungenutzt. Nur vom RAM sind ca 500 von 750 MB voll.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## firefly

Ich hatte ein ähnliches problem. Bei mir brauchten die Gui Programme sehr lange zum starten und hatten dabei 100% Prozessor Auslastung.

Nachdem ich auf die idee kam, mal ein ein Programm mit strace zu starten, sind mir die vielen ausgaben bezüglich fonts aufgefallen.

Darauf hin habe ich über das init-script von xfs den font-cache neu erstellen lassen. Und seitdem ist das problem verschwunden.

----------

## manuels

hmm, hört sich nicht schlecht an. Was ist denn das Init-Script für XFS?

EDIT: du meinst doch den X Font Server, oder?

Der ist bei mir garnich installiert. Aber ich nutze X.org 7.1

ist das normal?

----------

## s|mon

Ich denke der ist gemeint, hat bei mir auch scheinbar geholfen. Jedenfalls startet gvim jetzt in unter Zwei Sekunden statt ner knappen Minute  wie noch heute früh. Hatte das auch früher schon nur hab ich daran nicht mehr gedacht, also Danke für den Tipp.

@manuels: versuch  mal mit  *Quote:*   

> fc-cache -f

  den font-cache manuell zu erneuern. ( ist im Paket: media-libs/fontconfig)

----------

## manuels

JUPDIDU!

Ich danke euch.

damit hats geklappt.  :Cool: 

----------

